# Recommended Europe brakedown Cover? And best credit card for the EU.



## Shockingdog (Aug 23, 2018)

I need to renew our camper brakedown cover soon and want to include Europe, France and Spain. Any recommendations for the best service vis a vis cost please ?
Also what’s the most cost affective credit card at the moment ?
Thanks


----------



## ozzy1955 (Aug 23, 2018)

I've got my breakdown cover through my Nationwide Savings account, had to use it once and was impressed with the service, they also cover vans over 3500k, the account is a flex plus £13/month but covers travel ins,phone ins, and lots more I'm very happy with it.
Try the old fart's credit card Saga not sure but I think it's only around 11.9% interest. 
Again Nationwide card does not charge abroad.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 23, 2018)

halifax have a credit card which charges no fees for payments made in euro nor currency fees whilst overseas....   i think its called a Clarity but look on the www


----------



## RoaminRog (Aug 23, 2018)

Try a quote from ETA | Ethical Breakdown Cover, Cycle Insurance, Travel Insurance
Their rates include repatriation if your vehicle can’t be fixed abroad.


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 23, 2018)

Try Safeguard.
Works for us.


----------



## REC (Aug 24, 2018)

Drive 24-7 gave good reasonable  cover but never had to use it abroad. We use the Santander zero card abroad for fuel as no charges but have prepaid card for most purchases and cash. Money saving expert site has good recommendations.


----------



## shaunr68 (Aug 24, 2018)

I opened a Revolut account recently, quite restricted in terms of cash withdrawals (£200/month limit or £400 if you upgrade to the premium service) and they don't support direct debits but great in all other respects. You can have accounts in multiple currencies, all accessible through the same portal, and transfer easily between them. All done via a phone app.

Your Digital Banking Alternative | Revolut


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 24, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> Try a quote from ETA | Ethical Breakdown Cover, Cycle Insurance, Travel Insurance
> Their rates include repatriation if your vehicle can’t be fixed abroad.[/QUOTE
> 
> thats a nice bonus extra Rog -  as my breakdown cover with AIB includes repatriation with my van but there is a financial limit on this and last years breakdown cover company (who they no longer use) wanted to charge some SILLY amount per mile to get me home.  i turned it down and sorted out the repair myself in the end.


----------



## Carrerasax (Sep 21, 2018)

Nationwide breakdown and travel insurance and app pre loaded Revolut card for spending.


----------

